# any reptile shows in the north of england coming up??



## [email protected] (Oct 16, 2008)

just wondered if there was any shows coming up in the north of england, prefferably a show where snakes can be bought.
cheers


----------



## Blackecho (Jun 30, 2008)

Doncaster in June and September.


----------



## Fangio (Jun 2, 2007)

*28th June 2009: Doncaster IHS Show
Location:* Doncaster Dome, Big Hall, Doncaster Lakeside, Bawtry Road, Doncaster. DN4 7PD

Taken from: http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/reptile-shows-breeder-meetings/186708-uk-reptile-shows-2009-a.html

regards,

Matt


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 16, 2008)

cool thanks, will start saving my pennys


----------

